# Emergency Dismounts



## hunkyhorse (Oct 24, 2008)

I've never heard of emergency dismounting! I've never been taught that one! What is the purpose of energency dismounts? surely your safer on top of your horse rather than throwing your self off if you get into some trouble? If your horse has bolted for example, jumping off would be dangerous and painful, and unless your horse is ill or extremely naughty, most will stop after they get away from whatever has scared them, and will usually go over or around things to keep themselves free from injury. If you cant stop them, you can usually guide them, so if you are heading for somewhere you dont want to go, you might be able to steer away from it if your still with the horse.

If you think emergency dismounts are essential, be sure to bend your knees when jumping off so you dont jar them, and if you are going to do it quickly then bending your knees should give you more stability. Maybe try jumping off your bed first from a standing position, then try running and jumping on your bed then jumping off and see if you can keep your balance that way. Practise emergency dismounts when the horse is walking, and dont try trot and canter unless your certain you can keep your feet at walk. Try to land and keep moving with the horse, so if hes trotting land and run at the same pace as your horse whilst holding onto the saddle until you get your balance rather than letting go of him straight away. 

If your doing this, is the aim to let go of the reins too? the reins may become tangled around his legs and he could run into danger such as onto a main road, although obviously that is better than having you not be able to stop him, hanging onto his reins and being dragged along too. 

I think it could be a useful skill to learn, but should only be used in the most serious emergencies and not as a bail out whenever your a bit scared. Good luck with it anyway!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Farmpony, I know that emergency dismounts are recomended for safe riding... I however lack the "cat like" reflexes it takes to stay on my feet.

OK OK>>> I'm a Klutz! :roll: I prefer the "tuck & roll" method when it comes to landing the dismount. It's easier on my knees and I know I won't break an arm or something silly trying to stay on my feet.

The whole point is so you don't get hung up on your saddle, I wouldn't waste my time doing it bareback. If you're practicing it I would make sure you don't have split reins... That would tank if the horse got hung up on a practice run.

I'll add this just for funnies...The only time I actually made an emergency dismount my bra got hung up on the saddle horn... I'd practice WITH tack! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Mine would be more of an emergency SPLAT :shock:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

An emergency dismount is essential for all riders I think. It should only be used for exactly that... Emergency. I have had to do only a few emergent dismounts over the past 20 something years, but like I said... I always land on my knees in the end... Or, like when the pony reared and started to fall, I pushed off and landed on my side, but I don't know if I could have landed on my feet comming off a 13 hh pony at a teetering rear...

I remember practicing dismounts and learning the proper way to fall (tuck and roll) in lessons years and years ago.....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

hunkyhorse said:


> If your doing this, is the aim to let go of the reins too? the reins may become tangled around his legs and he could run into danger such as onto a main road, although obviously that is better than having you not be able to stop him, hanging onto his reins and being dragged along too.


 
NO! The aim would be to land on your feet w/ the reigns in hand. I've seen tons of riders do it at shows and what not, graceful little monsters! I would land on my feet, then I would fall on my knees, and eventually my hands, which is where I would loose my reigns... WHICH, If I were on trail, then I could loose my horse and have an issue...

My horses are pretty well behaved so the need for this isn't huge, but I'd like to be capable...


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't think landing on your hands and knees, would be a very good move. The tuck and roll would be better. I landed on my hands and knees this summer. Both legs were extreamly bruised from my knees to my ankles. The older you are the harder to heal, the nurse next door was concerned about blood clots, so had to take a daily dose of asperine.I managed not to break anything, but at my age that also becomes a concern. I think part of my body aches and pains now, dirived from my past when I used to think jumping to and from galloping horses was all in the days fun..... Now 40 years later, I don't think so!!!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

WHAT?!?!?! We have to bail off?! Ooh jeebus.. thats a deal breaker for me. I'm sure I'd break a bone or something. I've learned the circles, but heard nothing of an emergency dismount. I'd probably pee my pants.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I never learnt tuck and roll or ever heard of an emergency dismount, but it sure would be handy! When we did the games i vaulted off but forgot to run and ended up on hands and knees :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

aappyfan1 said:


> I don't think landing on your hands and knees, would be a very good move. The tuck and roll would be better. I landed on my hands and knees this summer. Both legs were extreamly bruised from my knees to my ankles. The older you are the harder to heal, the nurse next door was concerned about blood clots, so had to take a daily dose of asperine.I managed not to break anything, but at my age that also becomes a concern. I think part of my body aches and pains now, dirived from my past when I used to think jumping to and from galloping horses was all in the days fun..... Now 40 years later, I don't think so!!!!


That's my issue! I can tuck and roll, but in all honosty, that's when I've TRIED to stay on and gotten THROWN to the moon and back! teehee... but I want to land on my FEET if I ever bail. It's rare that I bail... I bailed last night but I ended on my hands and knees..... I was... well... teehee OH FINE! I havent been on my old black horse in years because he's retired and I just wanted to sit on him... He was grazing w/ no halter or anything, so I got on him... He's almost 30 years old and can barely walk... Well, that's what he acts like anyway! He's a lightening bolt! ****!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh... SO now we get the "rest of the story" :lol: You were goofin off and got dumped!!!! :razz:


Lorien Stable - The Emergency Dismount

This article shows and emergency dismount with an english saddle...( I don't like this for a western saddle...See earlier post about bra getting hung up. :roll

What I do if I need off in a hurry is :

look where you're gonna land first...pick a spot....
1) Kick my feet out of the stirups.
2) drop the reins
3) In one big motion-I lean forward put my hands on the pommel and kick my leg back and over the horse-while pushing off with my hands and tuck and roll, IF you are going slow enough you can get those legs to running and _maybe _keep your balance.....It's not graceful or pretty...I do believe it should be practiced and what I do is just an example *don't follow me...i'm just sayin what I do*

It competely sucked getting my bra hooked...It literally hung me up on a bucking horse. I couldn't stop the horse and I was on a bronc ride...I tried to dismount and my bra slipped under my armpits and was like a lasso around me (sports bra, no hooks to break) I literally had to grab the pommel and pull myself up and loose, I also ended up sliding the saddle off to the side of the horse and was darn lucky to not get stepped on or hung up.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

NO! I didnt get dumped you big meanie head! I BAILED! How do you get dumped by a sweet old tennessee walker?  I bailed because his eyesite is no good. I rode him ALL THE WAY to the barn, giggling and laughing until I realized he was going inside the barn and straight to his stall and I was scared for my knees and my head... I bailed right outside the barn... I just didnt land on my feet!

I did an emergency dismount off a QH about 20 years ago and did the same thing! My bra and shirt got caught on the saddle horn, I popped the buttons, head butted the horse AND ripped my penny loafer! Should have just let the witch dump me....I know how to fall! I land on my big fat cushy butt and then cry for weeks because I almost always find a rock to land on and end up with a gorgous bruise worth bragging over that can't be show to anyone!

Notice how they do not actually show that chick land? Cus I betcha she lands on her feet and ends up on her knees.... Did you see the "how hard do you land" portion? that was neat... I would land at a force of 240lbs... If I did it right...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

****... You got dumped. That crafty ol man KNEW you would get off of him if he headed to the barn... it was all premeditated when he saw the look in your eye that said...I'm gonna ride you! :razz: *pokes Jen with stick and giggles*

Ya know... Sometimes I'd rather get thrown than bail. I dunno... It's good to know what to do. I'd rather just not do it at all. I want to get on and off on my own power.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That gal in the purdy pictures makes that look so easy. I suppose I should practice it but I think I'll just never get myself in the situation that I need to bail off my horse. Its to easy to fall off accidental to try and do it on purpose :wink:
I would probably get my belly caught on the saddle horn and just spin around like a pig on a spit.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

....I gotta admit.... it was pretty comical.... and then the old man turned around and snorted at me! Almost like he was saying... "showed you - I still got it you dumb girl!"


----------



## HrsGrl323 (Nov 6, 2007)

my old 4-H leader put it this way emergency dismount is for if you know you cant stay on we have to do them as part of horsmanship skills the big problem she has always had is getting the horse to keep moving when the rider is coming off they want to see that for the test but really you would want the horse to stop if your falling off


----------



## servinator (Oct 13, 2008)

I bailed once but didn't manage to tuck _or_ roll. I landed on my side and had a set of VERY bruised ribs to show for it. Horse still laughing!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I never practice them. Because usually my emergency dismount is a front-flip over my horse's head.:razz: I have basically mastered the art of falling off a bucking horse quite well, and I'm rather confident in my landing skills, so I don't usually emergency dismount... I also try to ride the buck as long as possible because usually people are watching and whenever you stay on you look cool... And around here if you emergency dismount you get made fun of.:roll:


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

...emergency dismount? i've never had to do that...well now that i think about it there could have been times...
im pretty good at falling off though lol almost everytime i get sand in my pants no matter what 
i do the tuck and roll thing im acutally really good at it ive had alot of practice lol


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

i usually land on my belly :lol: no idea how, just bellyflop straight to the ground :roll: i nearly belly flopped into the sea! but by some miricle managed to stay on whilst misty trotted into shore


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I never was able to get those down, cause by the time im going off im in mid air or on the ground. And the only one I remember is grab the neck and slide down so your still hanging on the neck but you can start to place your feet on the ground and I guess start to run on the side of the horse...**** isnt that just funny!  
I dont really see the point of them I mean if my horse is galloping like in idiot and I have to get off I would just I dunno kick off?


----------



## Löhnr (Jan 16, 2008)

Instead of learning how to fall, learn how to stay in your saddle.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Löhnr said:


> Instead of learning how to fall, learn how to stay in your saddle.


aahhh geee... that's real helpfull...:razz:

Are you related to John Wayne? What did he used to say, something about saying as little as possible to get your point across???


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

if you can picture a cat flying through the air and landing on their feet then you can picture my "emergency" dismount. things happen so fast sometimes that there is no reaction time.


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

When you land aim on facing the horse and running forwards with the horse. If you jump off and don't move forwards, the forward momentum from ebin on the horse will pull you forwards and you'll fall over. 
keep your eyes and head up to keep your balance!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

....I am SO going to practice this! (at a trot because I'm a wuss)


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I WANT VIDEO!!!!!!!! :razz:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Haha me too!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I've never practiced them but had to do one this year. I was "test driving" a mare and when I asked her for a canter, she reared and then started throwing these little bucks. After buck #3, I wanted off and somehow landed on the ground beside her on my feet. It's trippy-I have NO clue how I did it. I've fallen off before, but this was intentional (I think). My guess is that instinct just kicked in and during a buck I threw my feet out of the stirrups and pushes myself away from her.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I WANT VIDEO!!!!!!!! :razz:


 
Ok... I'll try to get it on vid. I'll probably do it on Pistol because, although he's obnoxious, he's bomb proof. He's skinny from last months colic and becuase he's old so if I get the video - no meanie heads... Or... maybe I'll do it on Blue boy.... not sure how he'll react to that.....:wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Do it on Ri you chicken.... lol.....I'd like to see blue in a vid tho...{ I'm so stealing him one day}

Be careful above all else Jen...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I have never been able to land on my feet in an emergency dismount. I land on my feet and then I end up on my hands and knees. I want to practice this but I'm not sure if there is a "safe and proper" way to practice or if I should just go out and pick up the trot and bail at the trot and then the canter?
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions on practicing an emergency dismount? I thought I'd pick the most laid back horse in the barn and start out bareback so I don't have to worry about stirrups and stuff?


can you give me a definition of what you mean by "emergency dismount"? :lol: I wouldn't be a good one to give advice:lol:
























:lol: 
but does anyone have a picture like this one? I didn't think so


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

hahah I have a video of a failed attempt at it from like 1 1/2 ago, will have to find it and post it 
It's amazing how useful it can be though!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Do it on Ri you chicken.... lol.....I'd like to see blue in a vid tho...{ I'm so stealing him one day}
> 
> Be careful above all else Jen...


I did it on Ri... If you go to my WP critique you can see it at the very end... pretty cheesey though because he was just jogging...

Then I did it on Blue - got that on video too but it's really short... I did get him being a brat, it took me like 5 attempts to get that fatty to canter... If my computer is agreeable I'll post it today......


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

jeddah31 said:


> hahah I have a video of a failed attempt at it from like 1 1/2 ago, will have to find it and post it
> It's amazing how useful it can be though!


Oh you should! Those are always funny.


----------



## CowgirlUp616 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not sure I've heard of the way you dismount. I'm more of the "tuck and roll" kinda girl. And I, for one, can actually say that I've used it in a real emergency! lol

I think I was twelve years old...being stupid out in the pasture. Me and my friend had put a halter on the miniature mule, Emery, and tied the lead rope to make reins. I got on (I was light enough to get on the poor lil' guy back then) and my friend lead me around at first. Then she let go of the "reins" all of a sudden. I tried to direct Emery for a couple seconds, but then he decided he'd had enough and took off. At first I held on for a few seconds, then looked down at the ground. He's not tall at all, so I just rolled off, did a somersault, and came back up on my feet. It was hilarious at the time...okay, well it's still really funny.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah, emergency dismounts. :lol: I think they're pretty easy, although I've only done them @ a walk or trot (mostly for practice, or when I'm about to fall off, haha!).  I can't explain it...I kinda slide off the saddle quickly, ahha!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Sounds good. I've never heard this before but now I think I have to learn this.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

CowgirlUp616 said:


> I'm not sure I've heard of the way you dismount. I'm more of the "tuck and roll" kinda girl. And I, for one, can actually say that I've used it in a real emergency! lol
> 
> I think I was twelve years old...being stupid out in the pasture. Me and my friend had put a halter on the miniature mule, Emery, and tied the lead rope to make reins. I got on (I was light enough to get on the poor lil' guy back then) and my friend lead me around at first. Then she let go of the "reins" all of a sudden. I tried to direct Emery for a couple seconds, but then he decided he'd had enough and took off. At first I held on for a few seconds, then looked down at the ground. He's not tall at all, so I just rolled off, did a somersault, and came back up on my feet. It was hilarious at the time...okay, well it's still really funny.


Excellent! you stunt women!


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

Our equestrian professor wants us all to know how to "emergency dismount" but in all honestly, if my horse freaks, I'm gonna get off that horse anyway I can. I'm not gonna go through the motions, I'm just getting the heck OFF.

But, I also don't get on horses I think are going to hurt me, and I do not bail. I'm young enough to have the mentality that I gotta stay on no matter what. 

I've done an "emergency" dismount once...but it wasn't until AFTER we crossed the time line lol


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The idea behind the emergency dismount is to be able to get yourself out of a bad situation w/out getting hurt. The reality of it is... usually when it's a bad situation... it's bad, trees to one side, creak to the other, rock here... rock there... no real safe way to get off... and with me the truth of it is... I'll try to ride something out if I feel like I can, or correct an hornery horse, calm an anxious one and then by the time I realize I can't ride it out... I'm airborne anyway and that's when the proper way to fall comes into play... I'm not sure I have ever actually managed to curl myself into a ball....

The emergency dismount I did over the summer had me landing flat on my left side... not pretty, looked more like a failed bail........


----------

